# Dave Palumbo Diet/Keto Diet



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dave Palumbo Diet - Bodybuilding Keto Diet







(gymblog.co.uk)The Dave Palumbo keto diet (keto being short for ketosis) is gaining popularity on forums and within bodybuilding communities recently and lots of gym goers seem to be giving it a go in aid of getting cut and losing body fat for the summer.

I'm writing this article on the Dave Palumbo keto diet to explain in more detail how the diet works as well as listing a variety of diet plans for different bodyweights designed by the man himself, Dave Palumbo.

Dave Palumbo has come up with his own version of the ketogenic diet tailored specifically for bodybuilders by designing a simple to follow keto diet that burns fat yet preserves muscle. The diet is strict, but this actually makes it easier to stick to as there is no room to cheat.

The science behind the Dave Palumbo keto dietThe Dave Palumbo keto diet is based around a high protein, moderate fat and low carbohydrate system.

The idea behind the low carbohydrate side of the Dave Palumbo keto diet is to reduce body fat storage and help mobilise fat loss. The one hormone in the body that assists in storing body fat is insulin. When we consume carbohydrates, they are then broken down into the blood stream as glucose (blood sugar). The consumption of carbohydrates prompts your body to release insulin from the pancreas which then feeds your body's cells with the glucose from the blood stream. When your cells are full of glucose, the excess glucose will be stored as body fat. So ultimately by eliminating carbohydrates from your diet you will help prevent the release of insulin and help prevent the storage of body fat.

As I'm sure we all know, all bodybuilding diets require high levels of protein, a typical estimate in grams is about 1.5 times your body weight in lbs. The protein content is also a vital part of the Dave Palumbo keto diet to help prevent muscle tissue from being broken down as fuel for your body.

Finally the fats you consume in the Dave Palumbo keto diet are also very important. Our bodies require essential fatty acids (such as omega 3 and 6) to protect muscle cell membranes which is important in repairing and preserving muscle tissue. This is extremely important on a cutting diet like the Dave Palumbo keto diet as we want to maintain as much muscle mass as possible whilst losing body fat. We also require quantities of monounsaturated fats too which help to increase your metabolism and aid in burning body fat. If you don't consume enough of these healthy fats your body will simply store more fat as a reserve to make up for a lack of fats in your diet which is not what we are trying to achieve here. By consuming these monounsaturated fats it will also help us speed up our metabolism to help burn fat as well as stimulating growth hormone.

*Dave Palumbo: "We are priming the body hormonally to be in the ideal fat burning scenario, which is high growth hormone which we know mobilizes fat and low insulin which we know stores fat."*

Dave Palumbo diet videosI strongly suggest you watch the following series of videos by the man himself, Dave Palumbo. My post is just a general summary of the Dave Palumbo diet, you should watch the full videos to get a real understanding of what the diet involves. The videos can be watched below.

Dave Palumbo keto diet video (part 1)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Fvck Dave Palumbo.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Part 2






Part 3






*Dave Palumbo diet plans*

200lb male 
Meal #1: 5 whole eggs (Omega-3), 4 egg-whites (can be liquid egg-whites).
Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter (no sugar).
Meal #3: Lean protein meal: 8oz Chicken with ½ cup cashew nuts (or almonds, walnuts).
Meal #4: Shake: same as meal #2.
Meal #5: Fatty protein meal: 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or Red Meat with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia Nut Oil and Vinegar.
Meal #6: Same as meal #2 and #4, or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra egg-whites.

250lb+ male 
Meal #1: 6 whole (Omega-3) eggs.
Meal #2: 8oz chicken with ½ cup raw almonds.
Meal #3: 50g whey protein with 2 tablespoons all natural peanut butter.
Meal #4: 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil.
Meal #5: same as meal #3.
Meal #6: 6 whole (Omega-3) eggs.

The key points to remember when using the Dave Palumbo keto diet

Don't change the structure of the diet! You are free to change like for like, for example chicken for turkey as a lean protein source. Or asparagus for broccoli as a green vegetable source, but don't start adding and removing key areas of the diet.

The Dave Palumbo keto diet includes all of your macronutrients for the day, you don't need to add in additional pre, intra and post workout shakes. If you want to time your day so a shake meal is 30 minutes after your workout then that is fine, but don't add extra shakes into the diet plan otherwise the balance will be off.

Sticking with the topic of shakes, it is best to get yourself a whey protein isolate shake to use whilst on this diet over a whey protein concentrate or blend as the amount of carbohydrates and lactose is significantly less in whey protein isolate.

If you can't get your hand on macadamia nut oil, extra virgin olive oil is fine as an alternative.

If you can't find omega 3 eggs then simply supplement with 3x1000mg of omega 3 caps spread throughout the day. You can also take 3x1000mg of evening primrose oil caps for additional EFA's.

Diet drinks are OK on the Dave Palumbo diet but do limit your intake. However some people are more sensitive to the artificial sweeteners used in them than other so it is recommended that you leave them out of the diet if possible.

It is OK to consume black coffee (obviously no milk or sugar) but once again try to limit your intake to 1 or 2 cups a day. It is best to leave coffee out completely for the first couple of weeks whilst your body reaches a state of ketosis.

Don't go mad with your re-feed meal, this can be one of the key areas with the Dave Palumbo diet where people slip up. Consume a sensible amount of carbohydrates but don't over do it!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Variations of the Palumbo diet for certain individuals :

120lb female

Meal #1: 2 whole (omega-3) eggs and 6 egg-whites.

Meal #2: 4oz chicken with 1/4 cup raw almonds.

Meal #3: 35g whey protein with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 4oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil.

Meal #5: same as meal #1 or meal #3.

100lb (lean body mass) female figure competitor

Meal #1: 2 whole omega-3 eggs and 4 egg whites.

Meal #2: 30g whey protein and 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter.

Meal #3: 6oz chicken and 1oz (1/8 cup) raw almonds.

Meal #4: same as meal #2.

Meal #5: 4oz salmon, 2 cups of spinach leaves, 1 teaspoon virgin olive oil and vinegar.

170lb male (153lbs LBM)

Meal #1: 3 whole omega-3 eggs, 3 egg-whites, 3 slices fat-free turkey.

Meal #2: 40g whey protein and 1 tablespoon olive oil.

Meal #3: 150g skinless chicken breast and 1 tablespoon soy and 1 tablespoon mustard and 30g almonds.

Meal #4: same as meal #2.

Meal #5: 200g top sirloin steak and 85g raw spinach and 1 tablespoon olive oil.

Meal #6: 2 whole omega-3 eggs, 1 can tuna.

160 lb male

Meal #1: 4 whole eggs, ¾ cup egg-whites, fish oil, primrose oil.

Meal #2: 7oz chicken, ¼ cup almonds.

Meal #3: 7oz salmon, 1 cup spinach.

Meal #4: same as meal #2.

Meal #5: 7oz lean ground beef, 1 cup spinach, 1 tablespoon olive oil.

Meal #6: 3 whole eggs, 1 cup egg-whites, fish oil, primrose oil.

185lb natty bb at 12%bf

Meal #1: 5 whole omega-3 eggs.

Meal #2: 7oz chicken with 1/3 cup raw almonds.

Meal #3: 40g whey protein with 1.5 tablespoons all natural peanut butter (post-workout meal).

Meal #4: 6oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil.

Meal #5: 40g whey protein with 2 tablespoons all natural peanut butter.

Meal #6: 4 whole omega-3 eggs with 4 extra egg-whites.

176lb natty bb at 11-12%bf

Meal #1: 4 whole omega-3 eggs with 4 extra egg-whites.

Meal #2: 200g chicken with 1/3 cup raw almonds.

Meal #3: 40g whey protein with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 200g red meat or salmon with 1 cup asparagus.

Meal #5: 40g whey protein with 1.5 tablespoons all natural peanut butter.

Meal #6: same as meal #1.

155lb male at 15%bf

Meal #1: 3 whole omega-3 eggs.

Meal #2: 5oz chicken with ¼ cup raw almonds.

Meal #3: 30g whey isolate with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 7oz (93%) lean ground beef with 1 cup romaine lettuce (dressing: 3 teaspoons ev olive oil and 3 teaspoons balsamic vinegar) and 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil.

Meal #5: same as meal #3.

Meal #6: same as meal #1.

195lb male

Meal #1: 5 whole eggs.

Meal #2: 8oz chicken breast and 1/3 cup almonds.

Meal #3: 50g whey protein isolate with 1.5 tablespoon natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 8oz fish with 1/3 cup almonds.

Meal #5: 55g whey protein isolate with 1.5 tablespoon natural peanut butter (post workout).

Meal #6: same as meal #1.

172lbs at 11%bf with protein and veggies days incorporated

3X P-F, 2X P-V

Pro-Fat

Meal #1: 4 whole eggs with 4 egg-whites.

Meal #2: 6oz chicken (cooked) and 1/3 cup raw almonds.

Meal #3: 40g whey protein and 1.5 tablespoon all natural peanut butter.

Meal #4: 6oz red meat (cooked) with 1 cup asparagus.

Meal #5: same as meal #3.

Meal #6: same as meal #1.

Pro-veggie

Meal #1: 12 egg-whites.

Meal #2: 6oz chicken (cooked) and 1 cup asparagus.

Meal #3: 40g whey protein with water.

Meal #4: 6oz tuna and 1 cup asparagus.

Meal #5: same as meal #3.

Meal #6: same as meal #1.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Helpful Keto Diet Info.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Fvck Dave Palumbo.


I will let him know the next time Im on RxMuscle.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> I will let him know the next time Im on RxMuscle.


Ty, one of the dumbest bb'ers that ever opened his mouth.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Ty, one of the dumbest bb'ers that ever opened his mouth.


Because?

#morejackedthatyou

#brosciencebutripped


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> Because?
> 
> #morejackedthatyou
> 
> #brosciencebutripped







nothing else need be said.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh well that's that then


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Ty, one of the dumbest bb'ers that ever opened his mouth.


You need to get laid...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice info man,,,


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Ty, one of the dumbest bb'ers that ever opened his mouth.


Says who?

and who are you again?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sledgehammer123 said:


> Dave Palumbo Diet - Bodybuilding Keto Diet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like this diet v easy to follow however couple drawbacks

No 1 for me at least f all

Strength after couple of weeks

No 2 in the words of goarge farah who has ever stepped on the Olympia stage with a keto diet even Arnold kept himself outta keto sis


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Subbed for later


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Nice info man,,,


Thanks bro.



bail said:


> I do like this diet v easy to follow however couple drawbacks
> 
> No 1 for me at least f all
> 
> ...


Ive been using it for 3 weeks with great results. Keto isn't something I plan to stay on. Eventually will add in some carbs centered pre/pwo. Its a drastic diet but yields results fast.

Surprisingly my strength has remained the same. As your BF lowers, unlike other diets, you don't have to keep lowering your macros. Fatloss doesn't stall. Ive also been surprised to at how pumped ive stayed without carbs. Been using Anavar solely for that purpose though.


----------



## jjw (Sep 12, 2018)

Hwy Dave,

I fcuking love RX Muscle you wanna know that I think most of your contempos jealus to the point I grew up from fro ten years wanting to be like you and all YOU FCUKING HATERS I live at 3 rectory close Ill do egg with oat meals, and as in pounding you ill think week there its fucuing c;aret tim andi don't mean thist crystal s**t its hard to eat 4009, perdayl

I WAS TRAINING HARD AT TELVE YEAH IT WAS BORN IN TO ME, ALL YOU CACJJADS WANT BE DO IS GAIN LOTS

I have a degree in engineering I'm quite ok to just work but fcuk it

And DAVE we are stoked on every ran iv when \My Prrist

I thin I have 12 percent fat but what you do I'm mass builibr until feb I DO IT COS I LOVE OIT AND FEEL LIKE IM IN MY PRIME, TSLE VSRE WE LUV YS BROTOHER


----------



## jjw (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Dave FYI


----------



## jjw (Sep 12, 2018)

20 inch arms after a good meal


----------



## Tman64 (Oct 15, 2021)

6 years late to the party 😆, 
Great info, needed some ideas on what to eat for my keto diet


----------

